# ATI-Radeon 9600 XT - 3D-Beschleunigung?

## Jörg Brakebusch

Hi,

ich bin zu Blöd!

Also, ich habe die o.g. Karte und sie gemäß der ATI-FAQ installiert, bekomme jedoch keine 3D-Beschleunigung  :Sad: 

Ich nutze den Kernel 2.4.22, meine lsmod sieht wie folgt aus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> floppy                 51292   0 (autoclean)
> 
> serial                 46436   0 (autoclean) (unused)
> ...

 

meine XF86Config-4 sieht so aus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Device"
> 
>     Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"
> ...

 

Vielleicht weis jemand Rat...

Danke

Jörg

----------

## Beforegod

hast Du auch das Konfigurationsprogramm von der ATI Radeon gestartet ???

Wenn ja auch opengl-update ati gemacht?

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Du solltest vor allem agpgart als Modul kompilieren und nicht fest in den Kernel.

----------

## cArN4g3

agpgart und drm würde ich alles als modul in den kernel backen.. was sagt den dmesg?

kommen irgendwelche fehlermeldungen beim start von x?

mfg carn

----------

## Jörg Brakebusch

Hi,

vielen dank für eure Hinweise.

- XF86Config-4 wurde mit dem Konfigurationsprogramm von ATI erstellt (konfiguriert)

- opengl-update ati habe ich auch gemacht

- agpgart ist als Modul erstellt - hoppla, aber nicht eingebunden (siehe lsmod).... (liegt's evtl. daran?)

- wie es mit drm aussieht und ob beim Start von x Fehlermeldungen kommen, kann ich im Moment nicht sagen (bin gerade nicht an meinem Rechner  :Wink:  ).

Gruß

Jörg

----------

## cArN4g3

hmm, daran könnte es durchaus liegen..

ausserdem würde ich fglrx in die /etc/modules.autoload.d/deine-kernel-version reinmachen, damit es beim start geladen wird

mfg carn

und gugg dann auch nach dem starten des xservers mal, was dmesg meint...

----------

## Jörg Brakebusch

Achja, ich habe ein Board mit KT600-Chipsatz. Ich weis nicht ob das relevant ist, ich meine aber irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es da irgenwas zu beachten gibt (wenn ich doch nur wüsste wo ich das gelesen habe...).

Gruß

Jörg

----------

## Jörg Brakebusch

So hier mal die Ausgabe von dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.4.22-gentoo-r5 (root@home.jb-pc.lan) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r3, propolice)) #2 So Jan 25 21:58:44 CET 2004
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

Ich vermute sehr stark, dass es an agpgart liegt, denn ich kann das Kernel-Modul "agpgart" nicht einbinden -> folgende Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: init_module: Invalid argument
> 
> Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.
> ...

 

und nu...?

Gruß

Jörg

----------

## Beforegod

Stimmt der Chipsatz für AGPGart nicht?

Versuche es mal fest in den Kernel zu binden.

Und ACPI an lassen.

----------

## cArN4g3

bist du sicher, dass du im kernel alle 4 optionen bei charakter device an hast? also, agpgart, dein chipset, drm und radeon, alles als modul, ausserdem muss man es glaub ich bei dem 2.4.22 vorher laden, also versuch mal die module vorm xstart zu laden, und experimentiere damit rum, mal das ein oder andere modul net zu laden(ausser fglrx natürlich ;> )

ausserdem musste natürlich für den neuen kernel auch die ati-module nochma kompilieren lassen, is ja klor, das geht ja ganz einfach mit emerge ati-drivers (mach das mit direktauswahl des 2.7er treibers)

sonst fällt mir erstmal nix mehr ein, ausser vielleicht, hab mal irgend wo gelesen, dass man rtc an haben soll, ka ob das wichtig is, ich habs jedenfalls an..

mfg carn

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Wenn er den ATI Treiber für ne Radeon verwenden will, sollte er DRM NICHT im Kernel haben.

----------

## cArN4g3

tja, da ich zu 3.2.8er zeiten auf den 2.6.1er gewächselt bin, und damals beim 2.4.22 das ganze mit drm im kernel als modul prächtig funktioniert hat, kann ich net ganz sagen, ob das bei dem 2.7er ati-driver net mehr geht... beim 2.6er muss man eh (auch schon beim 3.2.8er driver) drm weglassen..

mfg carn

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Also ich verwende den 3.2.8er ATI auf Kernel 2.6.1 und 2.6.2-RC1 und bei jedem immer ohne DRM im Kernel. Steht sogar in jedem Howto (egal ob für 2.4 oder 2.6), dass DRM nicht mitkompiliert werden soll, wenn die ATI Treiber verwendet werden.

----------

## cArN4g3

 *NoiZe_DJ wrote:*   

> Also ich verwende den 3.2.8er ATI auf Kernel 2.6.1 und 2.6.2-RC1 und bei jedem immer ohne DRM im Kernel. Steht sogar in jedem Howto (egal ob für 2.4 oder 2.6), dass DRM nicht mitkompiliert werden soll, wenn die ATI Treiber verwendet werden.

 

du solltest unbedingt auf den 2.7er wechseln!! funzt prächtig und bringt nen feinen performace-schub!!  :Smile: 

mfg carn

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Du meinst eher 3.7 ...

Und den hatte ich ne Weile drauf und ständig nur Freezes unter X. Und viel schneller war er nun wirklich nicht. Der 3.2.8 dagegen läuft bei mir absolut perfekt.

----------

## cArN4g3

ja sry den 3.7er natürlich, hmm freezes hatte ich bis jetzt keine, naja, hab ja auch nur ne 8500er und bei glxgears hatte ich knapp 400 fps mehr und bei armseligen 1800 fps ist das schon ein riessen schritt  :Wink: 

mfg carn

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Also ich hab ne 9600 Pro. Und auf glxgears gebe ich eh nix. Also in echten Spielen, wie z.B. UT, ET oder GLtron war bei mir der Zuwachs echt minimal. Konnte man an einer Hand abzählen. Und der freezte bei mir halt immer in Verbindung mit dem 2.6.x auch wenn ich 3D gar nicht genutzt habe, also einfach so mal unter X. Der 3.2.8 dagegen läuft und läuft und läuft... :Smile: 

----------

## cArN4g3

das man das mit spielen auch testen kann, ist klar, warum du nichts auf glxgears gibts verstehe ich hingegen nicht, find ich unlogisch. wenn man immer bei gleicher farbtiefe und bildschirmauflösung seinen rechner testet hat man serwohl einen aussage kräftigen test. 

mfg carn

----------

## gringo

Ich hab´ die selbe Karte und arbeite mit 2.6.2-rc1-love1, mit agpgart im kernel ( ohne DRM ) und ati-drivers-3.7.0. Läuft problemlos !

Diese Fehleranzeige

---

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 438M

agpgart: Detected a Via Apollo KT400 chipset in AGP v2 compat mode at 00:00.0

agpgart: Detected Via Apollo KT400 chipset

agpgart: unable to determine aperture size.

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 2737 using kernel context 0 

---- 

hatte ich auch mal, nach Einstellung eines neuen kernels. Nach re-emerge ati-drivers war alles wieder ok.

Sorry wenn ich nicht zu behilflich bin

Übrigens bekomm´ ich mit dieser Karte und 3.7.0 etwas über 14000 mit glxgears ( 1280x 1024, 24 bits). Gar nicht schlecht !

regardsLast edited by gringo on Tue Jan 27, 2004 6:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

 *cArN4g3 wrote:*   

> das man das mit spielen auch testen kann, ist klar, warum du nichts auf glxgears gibts verstehe ich hingegen nicht, find ich unlogisch. wenn man immer bei gleicher farbtiefe und bildschirmauflösung seinen rechner testet hat man serwohl einen aussage kräftigen test. 
> 
> mfg carn

 

Weil ich es wichtiger finde, wie sich ein Treiber in einer "echten" Anwendung verhält und nicht in einem synthetischen Benchmark.

----------

## Jörg Brakebusch

Hi,

so hab' den Kernel 2.4.22 über Bord geschmissen und den 2.6.1 ans Ruder gelassen  :Wink: ...

Nun läuft die 3D-Beschleunigung, dafür hab' ich nun andere Prob's -> kein Sound, kein Scanner...

Naja werde mal ein bischen mit der "Suche" wühlen  :Very Happy: 

Gruß & Danke

Jörg

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Sound ist doch kein großes Ding. Musst nur in der Kernel-Config die für dich entsprechenden Einstellungen für ALSA vornehmen.

----------

## Jörg Brakebusch

 *NoiZe_DJ wrote:*   

> Sound ist doch kein großes Ding. Musst nur in der Kernel-Config die für dich entsprechenden Einstellungen für ALSA vornehmen.

 

Stimmt!  :Smile: 

Habe mich bislang nur noch nicht mit dem 2.6er beschäftigt...

Ich tue mich immer schwer damit, mich durch die englischsprachigen Beschreibungen, der Kerneleinstellungen zu ackern  :Sad: , gibt es evtl. irgendwo eine gute deutsche Seite zum 2.6er Kerner? Achne, das wir jetzt doch zu Offtopic, ich eröffne lieber einen neuen Thread  :Wink: 

Gruß

Jörg

----------

